# Pyrops candelaria (Lantern Bug)



## JohnxII (May 1, 2005)

This is a parasitic species specific to longan/lychee trees (the native common name translates as "longan chicken"). A pretty pest which is a cousin of cicadas. Check out the needle like mouth piece which is used for piercing barks for tree saps. Enjoy!


----------



## bugsnstuff (May 1, 2005)

that is amazing!! how big are they?


----------



## JohnxII (May 1, 2005)

2-2.5", but I've seen bigger ones at about 3". From horn tip to wing tip that is.


----------



## Randolph XX() (May 2, 2005)

additional info
http://www.yellowman.cn/insect/articals/show_articals.php?art_area=1&art_id=21
translation tool required(simplfied Chinese to Englsih)


----------



## JohnxII (May 2, 2005)

randolph20 said:
			
		

> additional info
> http://www.yellowman.cn/insect/articals/show_articals.php?art_area=1&art_id=21
> translation tool required(simplfied Chinese to Englsih)


Thanks for the link. No wonder they're considered a pest - look at the number of eggs!


----------



## Randolph XX() (May 2, 2005)

however, the other species Pyrups watanabei, the white one in Taiwan is protected
but IME, they are not that rare in the wild


----------



## Elizabeth (May 3, 2005)

Now this is something to make me want to plant a lychee tree, complete with pests!


----------



## Dark Raptor (May 9, 2005)

Great! Our _Hemiptera_ are so small. Only few are very colourful.

This is my favourite specie: _Graphosoma lineatum_:
http://www.naturfoton.se/insects/Heteroptera/slides/Graphosoma-lineatum-1.html


----------



## JohnxII (May 13, 2005)

OK, another one from last year showing a few of them hanging out on a Longan tree trunk at night. (Yep I flashed)


----------



## galeogirl (May 13, 2005)

Wow, none of our crop pests are that good looking in Oregon.  Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## vespa_bicolor (May 21, 2005)

A couple of my own...

Also taken locally in Hong Kong. Sorry for the crappy quality of the group pic though.


----------



## David Udbjorg (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi There, I just came back from a trip to the Jungle in Brunai where I found this 3 beautiful creature. I know what it is, but not if this particular type is know, can anyone tell me how to find out?


----------



## BimBim (Dec 23, 2011)

cool i never seen those before


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Dec 23, 2011)

We've got some fulgorids in the US, but they aren't nearly as impressive. They aren't too difficult to find during Arizona summers.

http://bugguide.net/node/view/468088/bgimage


----------

